# I need to know if the baby is a male or a female



## DanielMein (Oct 31, 2016)

Hello can someone help me I need to know if that baby cockatiel is male or female is There a wwy to know that???









Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Any idea what the parent's mutations are? Normal greys will usually start molting around 6 months and if the baby is a boy it will get a bright yellow face. Girls will stay the same color that the baby is now.


----------



## ninfatiel (Jul 22, 2016)

http://www.justcockatiels.net/sexing-cockatiels.html this article may help


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

How old is the baby? If you open up the wings you will see stripes/spots on the underside of the wing feathers if spots go all along the wing it’s a young female if they go half way it’s a young male. But!!!!!! If this bird has moulted or starts to moult and has spots going to half way it’s an adult female as males moult out all the wing spots/stripes. It can also be done with lutinos using a black light


----------



## Lore (Dec 5, 2016)

The best way to be 100% sure is to get a DNA test done by your vet, or one of those DNA tests you can order


----------



## Fran.bath89 (Jun 12, 2016)

The mail order DNA tests you can find on the internet don’t cost much and sound easy enough to do. I’ve considered doing them myself with my next clutch


----------

